# Solved: Connected but no internet access



## quikrjf3 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi, I am using a Dell Latitude D810 and connected via ethernet cable to my cable modem. The network settings say that I am connected to the internet with 100 Mbps. In the Local Area Connections Status, I have an address type, IP address, subnet mask, and default gateway. However, despite all having the connection and IP address, I am unable to connect to the internet. I can log onto my modem's IP address settings page to see that everything is said to be working fine. Still no internet access to through mozilla or internet explorer or any other application requiring access. If anyone has had a similar issue or knows what to do, please let me know. Also, all firewall settings are turned off. I suspect there is something installed on my computer blocking me from getting on the internet. Please let me know. 

Thanks
Rob


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.
*
For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If that doesn't help, see if you can show us an ipconfig /all by using CD or flash drive or other removable media to copy to a working computer.

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## quikrjf3 (Dec 30, 2006)

Tried reseting those two things and still have the same no-internet access issue and it still says that I'm connected. I am currently using my cell phone as a dial-up modem connection so the information for that will also be present in the "IPCONFIG/ALL" settings. Those are listed below. Let me know what else i can do. Thanks

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Rob>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : rjf026
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection :

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-97-57-5B

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cmts.dan.ptd.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-3F-D2-50-EF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.115.224.167
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.115.224.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.229.18.246
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.229.54.212
207.44.96.129
24.229.54.212
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 14, 2007 10:05:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 15, 2007 4:05:52 AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Windows Mobile-based Device #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 80-D0-11-14-10-6A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.2.173
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.2.174
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 14, 2007 10:06:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 14, 2007 10:06:33 PM

PPP adapter PdaNet Modem:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 70.5.56.15
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 70.5.56.15
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.28.114.11
68.28.122.11

C:\Documents and Settings\Rob>


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

quikrjf3 said:


> Tried reseting those two things and still have the same no-internet access issue and it still says that I'm connected. I am currently using my cell phone as a dial-up modem connection so the information for that will also be present in the "IPCONFIG/ALL" settings. Those are listed below. Let me know what else i can do. Thanks
> 
> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> ...


Your computer is confused as to how to get online
you have two different Network connections pulling up Ip addresses :

This one:
PPP adapter PdaNet Modem:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 70.5.56.15
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 70.5.56.15
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.28.114.11
68.28.122.11

and

this one:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cmts.dan.ptd.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-3F-D2-50-EF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.115.224.167
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.115.224.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.229.18.246
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.229.54.212
207.44.96.129
24.229.54.212
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 14, 2007 10:05:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 15, 2007 4:05:52 AM


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Actually I believe it's this one:

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Windows Mobile-based Device #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 80-D0-11-14-10-6A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.2.173
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.2.174
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 14, 2007 10:06:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 14, 2007 10:06:33 PM

Disable this in the Network Connections area and try again. The PPP one is for the modem.


----------



## quikrjf3 (Dec 30, 2006)

I dont know what happened but it started working this morning. I didnt have to disable either connection (modem or Local Connection 7). I just unplugged the cell phone modem and the internet seemed to just work, despite trying to do that for the last 2 days. My next challenge is to connect this to a Linksys wireless router. However, my cable internet company says that "that is one of the worst routers to use." Is this the truth, because I have heard otherwise, or is this just an excuse for them because they dont know how to troubleshoot the Linksys router on their system? They suggested a Netgear wireless router. They also claim the Linksys doesnt work as well on their system. Again: truth or not possible? Of course I have already had the Linksys router working fine for a year on my Comcast high speed with not problems. I now live in the middle of no where with some low name cable service (CATV). Let me know if anyone has any insight. Thanks again. 
Rob


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Shouldn't be a problem. Reset the router to factory default settings; unplug everything; connect modem to router's WAN port and a computer to a LAN port; plug in modem; plug in router; boot computer. If you don't have internet access at this point it's probably because your cable company is one of the few that checks MAC address of device connected to modem; so clone your computer's MAC address to the router.

When you're satisfied with the internet access, assign a good SSID to the wireless and get that working. Then enable encryption, preferably WPA-PSK, but WEP will do.


----------



## quikrjf3 (Dec 30, 2006)

A few things. How do I clone my computer's MAC address to the router? What is the SSID that I have to assign, is that just the name that I give to my network? If so, how do I do all of that? Also, how do I enable encryption and what does that all mean too? Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

RTM. The Linksys router's User Guide should be on the CD that came with it; else download it from the Linksys web site.


----------



## quikrjf3 (Dec 30, 2006)

So I followed all of the steps (unplugging, plugging in, booting, etc.) and then I was able to have internet access via the wired connection. I then assigned the SSID and enabled encryption and then rebooted the computer. After that I unplugged the ethernet cable and connected to the internet via the wireless connection after inputing the password. Everything was working fine for several hours last night and I went to bed with my computer signed on to AIM. When I woke up at 6 this morning, I had no internet access. Again it said that I was connected but I couldnt sign online. I also tried plugging an ethernet cable into the computer through the router and again was told I had great connection but coudlnt sign online. Now I am currently plugged directly into the modem and everything is working fine. Any thoughts on why this might be happening? It works and then it shuts off.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Look on the Linksys web site to see if there is a firmware upgrade for your router. I've read in threads here that some Linksys models have a problem with disconnects, but often the problem has been fixed with the newer firmware.

When you couldn't get online access did you try power cycling (unplug for a few moments) the router?


----------



## quikrjf3 (Dec 30, 2006)

No i didnt try the power cycling yet. Ill try that first and then the firmware thing. Would the cycling just help it for a few hours or does it have the potential to resolve the issue completely? Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Power cycling the router is just a way (if it works for you) to regain internet access, rather than changing back to computer directly connected to modem.

A firmware update has the potential to fix the disconnecting problem.


----------



## quikrjf3 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks, I downloaded the firmware and "seems" to be working just fine. (knock on wood)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's encouraging! If you don't get any disconnects for a day or two, please let us know. And you can also then mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------

